# 3 Spawns at once!



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow big spawn day, I have 3 going at once Platinum males X Blue and yellow females I have siblings crossing it will be interesting to see the 2 brothers spawned to the 2 sisters the brothers are gold butterfly they look platinum.
The females are blue bodied and yellow fins, very clean separation also

the other spawn going on I my Aquastar reds, the same pair that spawned last month only 19 fry survived out of that one so I am repeating it vesides you can never ever have to many reds.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh I spoke to soon I now have 4 going!


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Brotha! How many spawns do you have? 20? Beast mode!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a lot of spawns! Lol The pairs sound like they'll produce beautiful fry.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok the final total was 6 out of 7 actually I had 3 pairs of reds in but the 3rd male ate the young when they hatched.
Like I said that full moon or a storm always have a tank setup for storms of full moons..funny The one male kept luring her and I could not figure out why he had such a huge nest, well I was going to switch her with another girl and when I went to catch her, I noticed aa mass of fry under there, yet he was not attacking rather still trying to lure!!
This is a good one because it is my Classic DT Cambodian..it is bittersweet though because I didn't want to spawn him to a red, I have been waiting for Jayloo to send the girls, he will be ready again in ontother week for sure though ..come on Jay..... {Darth Clasping hands} this is our chance to bring some back and I bet the first ones will be the real McCoy!!
People do not realize how valuable the Classic Cambodian red is to the breeding world..it intensifies yellow, orange and was used to create the very first Gold bettas..I was there when Walt was crossing these to melanos he was trying for Black Cambodians when he noticed gold on the pectoral fins, by the way my mother found my original notebook in a bunch of her bills it still has my notes from when I was a kid going over to Walts house!!! And the greatest thing is, how to create the original gold bettas is in there!!!!
Mom says she always knew the book was in there, I just never had a reason for her to give it to me after all these years, I am so glad she kept it for me..there are some very good things in there..I guess when you are young everything is viewed in awe!!
These golds were very deep gold not like anything I have seen yet, I am going to do this again in Walts honor and if I get the real deal I will name it the Maurus Betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad your mom found your notes. There was some valuable info in there.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Darth you need to save those notes and publish it so it doesn't get lost forever. That was a close call. We would have never see or know how to produce the goldest gold had you lost Walt's hard work in your notebook. That's some valuable note taking you have in your possession. I hope you do right by them. I assume Maurus is Walt's surname? Job well done sir.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

There is amazing things in these notes, one is a formula on how to get an Emerald Betta, I will be doing that one very soon..I ask my mother why it took her so long to give these to me and she said "You weren't breeding anything for a while so I didn't think you wanted them so I saved them anyway!!
WOW Thanks MOM!!

The thing is, people think this is a lot of bettas, it isn't when you are selling them because out of all of those only a very few will be good enough to sell to people {I don't sell junk} plus the fact that a lot will be culled and just normal die offs so, this really isn't even a quarter of what I need yet.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, cool. You are definitely right about the culling part. I am doing that too. Before I use to breed the fish and throw them out in pond. Zero culling, just grab them back out of pond when the time comes. Now the fish are big and it's difficult to do anything unethical with them. I give give give and continue giving to relatives and friends, but there's just so many of them! It is time to breed hard and cull hard! Rock on brotha!


----------

